# How much money have you spent on online games?



## Bioness (Aug 7, 2013)

How much money have you spent on video games through online services

*This includes:*
- Monthly Subscriptions
- Online Stores
- Download Content (DLC)
- Purchasable Unlockable Content
- In Game Items/Benefits

*Exclude:* Initial cost of games even if bought through download

*Extra:*
- Not for the poll but in a post include how much you've spent on video game merchandise (toy's, decals, models, guide books, theme accessories, clothes, etc)
_______________________________________________

Me

- 38 months of World of Warcraft
- Multiple World of Warcraft character transfers/changes
- Multiple WoW online purchases
- Legend of Legends
- Mass Effect
- Diablo III
- Mobile games
- Numerous DLC
- Much more

I've spent in total around $2,150 on online content.
As for physical copies of games and game systems it is around $6,200
Merchandise is about $1,800

And that dear forum goers is why I can't don't drink or do drugs 
________________________________________________

How about you?

*Basing the poll off of the $ amount, but just €, or ?, or whatever your main currency is, unless it is something crazy like ?, in which case use a converter.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2013)

less then a thousand, but more then 500


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Between 100-200


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably 500, if I had a job... well it'd be a much more frightening number, I'm willing to bet I'd go crazy and have spent 10,000 with all the games I've played. 

Especially cause I used to play Shin Megami Tensei online and that game practically demands 500 of you every few weeks... Which is why I quit, I may however go again when I get a job and then this number here will be outrageous ;P 

I'd never pay so much that I can't pay bills but yeah...


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

I spent like hundreds on Maplestory. Good old Maplestory.

Like maybe ... 500 - 1000 dollars on Nexon game cards for Maplestory.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> *This includes:*
> - Monthly Subscriptions



Voted before reading, I have no idea. Played a LOT of WoW.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 7, 2013)

$500 on online store's alone, don't know about subscriptions, probably another $200-$300


----------



## 115 (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably somewhere between $500-$700. I've bought my fair share of DLC and Downloadable/Arcade games.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 7, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Voted before reading, I have no idea. Played a LOT of WoW.



You can change your vote can't you? I mean you have the POWAH to.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You can change your vote can't you? I mean you have the POWAH to.



Laziness and unwillingness to calculate the months I played WoW and can't remember the price of some of the premium mounts and...shame.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 7, 2013)

luckily only a little over $50 when I add it all up.

I haven't played many video games lately though. at least not for a few months. only here and there when super bored and super drunk.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2013)

A lot less than I'd have thought.

The most is probably a few arcade games and very occasional DLC packs.  Technically, a few years of off and on Xbox Live, so somewhere probably at about 300 bucks, over the course of my entire life.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 7, 2013)

$1600ish

Started playing WoW in 2006. $15 a month subscription, on top of the $50 I paid for each expansion when they first came out (before the price drops). 

Blizzard has so much of my money.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Laziness and unwillingness to calculate the months I played WoW and can't remember the price of some of the premium mounts and...shame.



You can view all your purchases on Battle.net 

I remember getting sex changes and faction changes and server changes, oh and the sparkle horse.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 8, 2013)

$65, BF3 dlc.


----------

